

Tutorial: Sending intelligent push notifications without a server - dmansen
http://blog.cloudmine.me/post/18606860980/geofencing

======
fooandbarify
So there's still a server, it's just not mine. Or am I missing something?

~~~
newman314
Yes, there is still a server.

